# any tips on stabalizing oily woods



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

I have some red cedar burl I wanted to stabilize but it is more oily than most rosewoods I have ever worked with. So before I start I thought I would ask you guys your opinions. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you mean ERC? It has resin in it but yes for purposes of stabilizing it acts the same as oil. Why do you want to stab the cedar? It's nearly impervious to rot and quite a stable species. To give it some heft? It is quite light.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Do you mean ERC? It has resin in it but yes for purposes of stabilizing it acts the same as oil. Why do you want to stab the cedar? It's nearly impervious to rot and quite a stable species. To give it some heft? It is quite light.


I have been invited to show my pens at a Gun show and was asked to bring some cool wood for grips. It falls into the category of "cool" but to be good and durable i felt it would be better to be stabalized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

When you say red cedar you referring to juniperus virginiana aka eastern red cedar?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> When you say red cedar you referring to juniperus virginia aka erastern red cedar?


Yes ERC. I got it as part of a big buy i made earlier this year so i have no way to confirm my hunch other than the color, smell , and bark.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

That's all you need. Impossible to mis-ID that species as any other.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you aware of anything that would make it hard to stabilize? or is it pretty straight forward like other woods? for the record this stuff is probably 5x more oily than any other ERC I have ever laid hands on. It is so oily you can feel it when you have a fresh cut then when it dries (meaning the oil) it still feels more oily than other ERC I have had.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

I have never tried to stabilize anything with that much resin like you're describing. Let's ask Curtis f he has . . . 

@TurnTex


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 24, 2014)

I have tons of ERC and wanted to stabilize some when I 1st started a couple years ago. I tried but I never had much luck.
Have not tried it again.
I milled some ERC burl last night. Was thinking about trying it again when it get dry.

Dave


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Where are you guys getting all this ERC burl? Or is it not actually eye burl? I don't think Ihave ever seen any EYC *eye* burl. I seen plenty of swirl and gnarlyness we even get that down here one of the few "burls" that grows but none of itis eye burl. Is y'alls?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are the pix of what I have.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Most will tell you it is impossible to stabilize oily woods... that the resin and oil don't play nice together and that the resin never sets up. That was my experience in a few experiments. Mel at Wood Dynamics has had some luck, though. He has a drying process that removes all the oils from the wood before he stabilizes. I've had him do a few oily woods that came out very well... but then I've also had a couple pieces (braz rosewood, I think) that stabilized fairly well on the outside but I could still smell oil and resin on the inside and it was a little gummy. Once the resin evaporated, it was fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Greg I have ERC like that everywhere down here I should probably harvest some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2014)

Mel has stabilized hrb and erc for me


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Greg I have ERC like that everywhere down here I should probably harvest some.


Yip then send it to me! I will keep it safe for you. When you want it back just give a holler. Lol


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 24, 2014)

This is what I had in the shop. Short section of board from same tree.
It can see.


 

It has eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

DavidDobbs said:


> This is what I had in the shop. Short section of board from same tree.
> It can see.
> View attachment 62580
> 
> It has eyes


That is awesome! Is that black in there or just a really dark red?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 24, 2014)

It is the deep red / purple it is a phone pic.
I have had this one in the kiln. To get it dry to make something for the grandsons.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

